
Ask HN: A mass cardio exercise plan to reduce load on ventilators for Covid-19? - softwaredoug
Those with poor pulmonary function are at greatest risk for serious covid-19 complications.<p>For most of us, who are healthy, we should be doing what we can to remove ourselves from the possible pool of people that might need ventilators. It seems likely we&#x27;re all going get covid-19 at some point.<p>My question: would a large-scale cardio exercise plan reduce the load on the healthcare system and limited ventilators?<p>Given those that have serious complications, it seems like improving overall cardio fitness would help. I can&#x27;t find good evidence on the question of cardio exercise preventing covid-19, or SARS like illnesses.
======
byoung2
Most people dying of COVID-19 die from pneumonia. Pneumonia risk can be
reduced through exercise.

Try a Google search like:

 _exercise and pneumonia prevention "doi" after:2016-01-01_

